# Cod Beijing



## MilburnCreek (Jul 3, 2013)

Real Asian food (rather than that syrupy crap you get for take out)

*Ingredients*

1 pound of fresh Cod
10 Garlic cloves
1 pound (medium bunch) of Bok Choy (greens and white stalks)
8 oz fresh mushrooms
2 T. Soy Sauce
2 T. Rice Vinegar
2 T. Canola Oil

*Spice Mix:*

2 T. Chili powder
2 T. Sesame seeds
1 T. Powdered Mustard
1 T. White Pepper
1 T. Cumin  

*Tips*
1) Use FRESH bulb garlic: NOT jars of pre-minced garlic, and NOT "elephant" garlic (which is really an onion). 
2) Use FRESH mushrooms, NOT canned pre-sliced 'shrooms.
3) ALWAYS crush your garlic cloves, pressing down on them with the side of your knife.  This not only releases the flavor, it makes the papery covering slip right off.  No more pain-in-the-ass peeling.

*Directions*

1) Start by preparing all ingredients: Chop fish into one-inch cubes; shred Boy Choi and separate leafy greens from white stalks (saving both); slice mushrooms; crush and mince garlic cloves.

2) Heat canola oil at medium-high in a wok or large non-stick pan, and place Bok Choi whites in oil. Cook for 10-15 minutes until whites soften.

3) Turn heat down to medium. Add fish, garlic, soy sauce, rice vinegar, and spice mix. Cover and cook another 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.

4) Add mushrooms and boy choi greens. Mix well, cover, cook 5 more minutes.

5) Use slotted spoon to serve to avoid an overload of liquid on your plates.

Serving Size: Makes two large servings

Number of Servings: 2

*Nutrition Facts*

  Servings Per Recipe: 2 
  Serving Size: 1 serving

Amount Per Serving

  Calories	                           403.9

  Total Fat	9.3 g
    	  Saturated Fat	               0.8 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat        2.8 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat	4.4 g

  Cholesterol	124.8 mg
  Sodium	     1,463.5 mg
  Potassium    1,505.6 mg

  Total Carbohydrate	20.6 g
    	  Dietary Fiber	  1.7 g
      	  Sugars	          7.4 g

  Protein	61.9 g

  Vitamin A	185.1 %
  Vitamin B-12	  40.4 %
  Vitamin B-6	  48.5 %
  Vitamin C	111.7 %
  Vitamin D	  20.0 %
  Vitamin E	          11.4 %
  Calcium	            6.5 %
  Copper	          23.8 %
  Folate	            9.4 %
  Iron	          12.3 %
  Magnesium	  28.8 %
  Manganese	  20.7 %
  Niacin	          51.1 %
 Pantothenic Acid 21.2 %
  Phosphorus    	  44.4 %
  Riboflavin	  38.9 %
  Selenium	        138.4 %
  Thiamin	          22.0 %
   Zinc                 14.1 %


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 3, 2013)

This I am making!  Love your tips.  Just like when people ask "can I use dried parsley or cilantro in stead of fresh".  Hell no you can't, you will ruin my recipe!  Thanks for posting, this is going to be delicious.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 3, 2013)

Well ill be cod dam.. 
This is quick and easy and i just got 5 lb a lingcod trade for a boat plumbing repair as tip.
Must gather up my missing ingredients! 
Thank Milburn..ib


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 3, 2013)

I love your recipes.  Great to have another one to try....


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 3, 2013)

Definitely going to have the wife make some of this up. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 11, 2013)

And here it is in the works...ultra low carb version


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 11, 2013)

And ready to rock and roll...delicious!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 11, 2013)

Too many clothes..i like peanut butter on celery too..Hey btw  thats not her neon blue "toy" under the plate on pic 1 is it?  ..or maybe her remote control for your cock collar u got on for work? 
.


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Too many clothes..i like peanut butter on celery too..Hey btw  thats not her neon blue "toy" under the plate on pic 1 is it?  ..or maybe her remote control for your cock collar u got on for work?
> .



Almond butter. 2g carbs per tablespoon. Celery- 1.19 usable carbs per 7" stalk.

 That's the display on a scale. Ultra low carb takes precision!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol.. Dam she is precise..I love almond butter.!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jul 13, 2013)

And so?  What did you think?!?!?


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 13, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> And so?  What did you think?!?!?



Fantastic! Thanks for the recipe. It was easy and tastes great. Will become a staple at our house.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm so doing this one up.  Thanks Milburn! :headbang:


----------

